# Windows 7 RC Error: 0x80070490



## swartzism (Feb 25, 2008)

I downloaded and burned the Microsoft 7 RC iso to a DVD and it boots fine, but when I try to install it, i get this error:


```
Windows can't find a location to store temporary installation files. To install Windows, make sure that a partition on your boot disk has at least 685 mb of free space. Error: 0x80070490
```
I have tried to boot it directly from the CD by restarting the computer and just updating the system, but it said that I need to go back and start Windows normally and upgrade from booting the CD while windows is running, but then I get the above mentioned error code. I tried creating a new partition in NTFS with 1000 mb of space and re-installing, but that did not do anything. 

Any ideas?


----------



## adriano4444 (Nov 7, 2009)

I too have the same problem.
I am running windows 7 on my laptop and am trying to update to it on my computer.
I copied the instalation files from a disk to my ipod since the dvd drive isnt working and wen i run the setup thats the first error that pops up.. over and over again. please help


----------



## swartzism (Feb 25, 2008)

The way I solved this problem was I backed up all my files onto an external hard drive, used gparted to wipe my computer, and clean installed Windows 7. That was kind of drastic, but I didn't have much on my computer. I might take it to geek squad at Best Buy or something to see if they know what to do.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ummm are you trying to upgrade from windows 7 beta to RTM...if so don't. just do a clean install


----------



## adriano4444 (Nov 7, 2009)

uhm, since the disk drive in my computer arnt working, will i be able to back um my computer, wipe it and then install windows 7 from my ipod? (if i store the files ther)


----------



## Ezu (Oct 27, 2009)

How to fix 0×80070490 error in Windows 7

Step 1: Download the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7;

Step 2: At this step, start your Windows 7 by using a minimal set of drivers and startup programs, you can find the steps here(clean boot);

Step 3: Run System Update Readiness Tool [CheckSUR ] in it’s Default mode(the system should be connected to Internet);

Step 4: Restart your system in the normal way;


----------

